# Wasserspeier statt Teichpumpe?



## Kleene (13. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir haben im Teich 2 Pumpen.

Eine solarbetriebene, die bei schönem Wetter laut brummt und nur paar Bläschen macht. Ich denke, dass diese gar nichts bringt? (Luftsprudler)

Die 2. saugt Wasser an und pumpt es durch einen kurzen Schlauch wieder in den Teich. Damit der Schlauch nicht unter geht, hängt er mit einer Schnur an einer Latte, welche quer über den Teich hängt.
Ich denke sie soll das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anreichern? Sieht aber optisch furchtbar aus. Zudem verstopft das Ansaugteil regelmäßig.

Gibt es da ne schönere Lösung?
Ein Wasserspeier oder den Schlauch verlängern und durch einen Findling stecken?

Grüße,
Kleene


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Apr. 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> Gibt es da ne schönere Lösung?
> Ein Wasserspeier oder den Schlauch verlängern und durch einen Findling stecken?
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



Und vielleicht noch einen Filter damit die Fische klare Sicht im Wasser haben.


----------



## Kleene (14. Apr. 2018)

Filter war noch nie im Teich. Ich hab ihn so diesen Winter übernommen.
Nachdem ich mal das ganze Gras und __ Moos entfernt habe, was rundum in den Teich gewachsen ist, wird das Wasser auch langsam klarer.

Brauche ich dann überhaupt einen Filter? Ich glaube es ist ein naturnaher Teich mit ganz vielen Pflanzen.

Und Fische sind es ca. 18. Es werden auch nicht mehr - die können sich nicht mehr vermehren.


----------



## samorai (14. Apr. 2018)

Eine Sauerstoff Pumpe ist nicht im sondern am Teich.
Die möchte kein H 2 O auch nicht von oben.

Eventuell die Pumpe mal reinigen und schauen was passiert.


----------



## Kleene (14. Apr. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> auch nicht von oben.


Die kleine Pumpe steht schon immer im Freien


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2018)

Bohre eine von deinen Amphoren an und lasse doch das Wasser da durch in den Teich plätschern. Klar kannst du den Schlauch etwas verlängern.
Ich habe mir um meine Wasserpumpe (Ansaugteil) einen Filtermatte - Grob- PPI10 drum gewickelt. Ca. 3cm dick und war glaube ich 50x50.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Filterschau...hash=item3aebe4690c:m:m-6J0R6cuaG3-CvOQfcuXUQ
Das ganze als lockeren Sack geformt (So locker wie möglich). Einen öffne baren Kabelbinder oben drum, wo Schlauch und Kabel aus dem "Sack" kommen und etwas die größten Ecken, welche über stehen, abgeschnitten. Ab in den Teich und schon verstopft die Pumpe nicht mehr. Sollte sich der der Wasserstrom doch mal etwas verlangsamen kann man den Sack raus nehmen und kurz ausdrücken. Bei meiner Solarpumpe ist das maximal ein mal im Jahr......wobei ich mir nicht mal sicher bin ob ich das im letzten Jahr musste.

Den brummenden Luftsprudeler brauchst du bei einem Teich voller Unterwasserpflanzen eigentlich nicht. Maximal im Sommer wenn es sehr warm wird und die Fische nach Luft schnappen. Wenn dein Wasser aber aus der Amphore oder ähnlich in den Teich plätschert brauchst du das auch nicht.


----------



## Kleene (14. Apr. 2018)

warte... Ich brauche eine Übersetzung und ne Bildersuche


----------



## Kleene (14. Apr. 2018)

Haha, also die ollen Vasen meinst du? Die haben eh Löcher im Boden. Die waren im Preis vom Hauskauf mit enthalten 

Die liegen da scheinbar schon lange und sind Unterschlupf von so manchem Getier.
Macht es dem Wasser nichts, wenn es mit Terrakotta in Berührung kommt, zwecks Qualität?
Wichtig ist wahrscheinlich, dass es im hohen Bogen plätschert? Mehr Bewegung = mehr Sauerstoff


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> Macht es dem Wasser nichts, wenn es mit Terrakotta in Berührung kommt, zwecks Qualität?


Nein. 




Kleene schrieb:


> Wichtig ist wahrscheinlich, dass es im hohen Bogen plätschert?


Bisschen plätschern reich.


----------



## Kleene (14. Apr. 2018)

Ich hab noch in irgendeinem Beitrag hier gelesen, dass die Pumpe so weit weg wie möglich von dem Schlauch weg sein soll.

Ist das, damit nicht immer das selbe Wasser durch fließt?

Geht da nicht zu viel Kraft verloren, wenn ich einen Filter vor baue, den Schlauch verlängere und den auch noch höher enden lasse?

Kann man da jeden x-beliebigen Schlauch her nehmen?


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> Ist das, damit nicht immer das selbe Wasser durch fließt?


 Ja, aber man kann auch rechts ansaugen und Links ausströmen lassen so das sich eine gewisse Durchmischung ergibt. 



Kleene schrieb:


> Geht da nicht zu viel Kraft verloren, wenn ich einen Filter vor baue, den Schlauch verlängere und den auch noch höher enden lasse?


 Ich kann dir nicht sagen was eure Pumpe leistet. Die Matte sollte locker um die Pumpe kein Problem sein. Da sickert schneller das Wasser rein, als die kleine Solarpumpe es raus schafft.

Die Höhe des Auslaufes kannst du ja mal ausprobieren in dem du den Schlauch am Stock anhebst. Da siehst du ob...wie sich der Wasserfluss ändert.

Wenn du den __ Wasserschlauch in selber dicke oder dicker um 1 m verlängerst glaube ich nicht dass du einen Unterschied merkst.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Apr. 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> Und Fische sind es ca. 18. Es werden auch nicht mehr - die können sich nicht mehr vermehren.



Warum können die sich nicht mehr vermehren?


----------



## Kleene (14. Apr. 2018)

Weil die Vorbesitzer irgendwas ins Wasser gekippt haben, damit es nicht mehr geht.
Was und wie genau da bin ich überfragt...


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Apr. 2018)

Verhütungsmittel für Goldfische.... man lernt halt nie aus!


----------



## Kleene (14. Apr. 2018)

Ja, scheinbar? 
Zum Glück rede ich nicht so schnell wie ich denke! Wollte nämlich schon fragen, ob sie kastriert worden sind. Und während ich mir bildlich so einen kleinen __ Goldfisch auf dem Tisch im OP vorgestellt habe, die Schwester mit der Wasserflasche nebendran, damit Goldi nicht austrocknet, hat der Eigentümer mich aufgeklärt


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Apr. 2018)

Wenn 1. April wäre........ich glaube du wurdest vom Vorbesitzer verkohlt:


----------



## Kleene (14. Apr. 2018)

Dachte ich ja auch, aber es gibt ja wirklich keinen Nachwuchs.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn 1. April wäre........ich glaube du wurdest vom Vorbesitzer verkohlt:


Hm, also es gibt Mittel die eine Unfruchtbarkeit hervorrufen. Wurde bei Aquarienfischen schon gemacht. Gab besondere ausländische Züchtungen, bei welche nur die Männchen in den Handel gekommen sind. Diese waren unfruchtbar. Also die Rückzüchtung mit nicht so Hochzuchttieren und dann durch Rückkreuzung mit den Jungen einen eigenen Stamm aufbauen war somit nicht möglich. Glaube der Handel in DE, mit solchen Tieren wurde verboten.


----------



## Kleene (17. Apr. 2018)

So, schlauch ist nun auf 2m verlängert und um die Pumpe hab ich einen Filter Marke Eigenbau gebastelt. Außerdem die olle Vase zum Wasserspiel umgebaut.
So schaut es nun aus:

    

Morgen wird noch nachgebessert, damit das Wasser nicht so unnatürlich seitlich aus der Vase läuft und der Schlauch besser verdeckt ist.

Ach ja, Zaun ist auch fertig! 

Danke an alle für die Tipps


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> So schaut es nun aus:


Und zufrieden ?
Nix ist besser als selber was Erstellen und dich dann darüber erfreuen finde ich.


----------



## Kleene (18. Apr. 2018)

Ja  es wird vor allem immer mehr unser Garten und unser Zuhause. Nicht einfach nur das Haus, das wir so übernommen haben.

Es plätschert allerdings jetzt ziemlich laut. Vorher den Rinnsal hat man ja nicht gehört.
In der Pumpe war sehr viel Dreck. Wir haben ständig im Teich so kleine rote Kerne schwimmen. Keine Ahnung was das ist. Da hatten sich einige verklemmt.
Nun frag ich heute mal die Nachbarn, ob das so ok ist 

Ich war überrascht wegen dem Filter. Er ist aus weißem Vlies (hatte ich noch da). Dass er nicht lange weiß bleibt, war klar, aber es hat keine 5 Minuten gedauert, da war er vor Dreck nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Apr. 2018)

Und was sagt uns das  So ein richtiger Filter wäre doch gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Kleene (18. Apr. 2018)

Ein richtiger Filter wäre sicher besser, aber wir probieren es jetzt erstmal so.

--> Grasnarbe rundherum aus dem Teich entfernt
--> Pumpe richtig in Gang gebracht
--> __ Moos aus Teich entfernt
--> Filter gebaut 
--> Algen entfernt 
--> Schlamm angefangen zu entfernen 

Besser als vorher ist es allemal und dazu bisher gratis bzw. günstig.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> Es plätschert allerdings jetzt ziemlich laut. Vorher den Rinnsal hat man ja nicht gehört.


Dichter über die 'Wasseroberfläche, wenn es stört.


----------



## Kleene (20. Apr. 2018)

Der Filter funktioniert


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Apr. 2018)

Hast du ihn schon mal reinigen müssen?


----------



## Kleene (31. Mai 2018)

Ja, schon öfters 
Momentan gefällt mir der Teich garnicht. Er ist so zugewachsen, dass ich kaum ne Stelle zum Füttern finde. Und es ist halt viel zu viel Schlamm drin, sodass mein Filter da niemals mit klar kommen wird.


----------

